# Medicare hospital outpatient surgery deductible ?



## IKE (Oct 14, 2018)

Like most I've got Medicare A & B and I've also got and 'F' supplement with BCBS.

I've got a outpatient surgery coming up in a couple of weeks that has to be done in the hospital......I've already met my normal 2018 deductible for the year.

I think I recall seeing (can't seem to find my Medicare benefit manual) that if a person is admitted to the hospital and has to stay one or more days that they've got to pay a roughly $1400.00 deductible.....does that apply to outpatient also or only if you have to be admitted for one or more days ?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 14, 2018)

IKE said:


> Like most I've got Medicare A & B and I've also got and 'F' supplement with BCBS.
> 
> I've got a outpatient surgery coming up in a couple of weeks that has to be done in the hospital......I've already met my normal 2018 deductible for the year.
> 
> I think I recall seeing (can't seem to find my Medicare benefit manual) that if a person is admitted to the hospital and has to stay one or more days that they've got to pay a roughly $1400.00 deductible.....does that apply to outpatient also or only if you have to be admitted for one or more days ?



Outpatient is not a hospital stay, so you shouldn't have to worry about it. 

We have Medicare A & B, plus BCBS that will pay for our hospital admittance fee. That's why wife wanted that add-on.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 14, 2018)

Ike, I think the easiest way to find out the details of this would be to call your BCBS insurance carrier and ask them.  They can tell you exactly what your particular plan provides.


----------



## IKE (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you for the help and replies.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2018)

Do you have a local BCBS service center near you?  There's a wonderful one near me and anytime I have a question, I drop by there, sit across from a representative and EVERYTHING is explained until I understand.  Then they give me a printout of what they've told me, so I have it for my files.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

I have supplemental. Haven't been in hospital yet though. But so far no bills from any other medical procedures. Skin cancers, blood work, etc,.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2018)

Also call the outpatient facility where you are having it and they will be glad to tell you what you will be expected to pay.  Give them all your insurance info, primary and secondary.  They will get authorizations anyway before your procedures and can tell you exactly what each will pay. That's what I do so I am prepared before I go.  They already know what Medicare will do and will find out what your 2nd will pay.  I worked with that for 15 years and it was MY job to know it before a patient had their procedures.  I would be in serious trouble if I could not document what each insurance company told me they would pay. We kept written notes in the patient file along with electronic notes. I noted the time, date, name of who I spoke with and what each carrier would pay.  If there was a problem I had to explain it.


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 2, 2018)

Between Medicare and your Plan F you will have no out of pocket costs for any Medicare covered service, inpatient or outpatient.

Rick


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 17, 2018)

GreenSky said:


> Between Medicare and your Plan F you will have no out of pocket costs for any Medicare covered service, inpatient or outpatient.
> 
> Rick



Good that is what I thought too, but glad you confirmed it.


----------

